# Impression noir et blanc par "Aperçu"



## MrKriss (11 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je possède une HP Photosmart C419O. Mon système d'exploitation est Mavericks 10.9.3.
J'ai mis à jour le pilote. Malgré cela je n'ai plus l'affichage de l'impression noir et blanc dans "Aperçu" et cela dans les formats JPG et PNG. Par contre je l'ai en PDF. Pourquoi ? Que faire ?
Cordialement.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2014)

Type/qualité du papier

Options de couleur

Couleur : niveau de gris


----------



## MrKriss (12 Juin 2014)

Merci à Monnwalker.
Ça ne me donne toujours pas l'option "papier ordinaire, rapide économie, noir et blanc" mais ça marche même si c'est un peu compliqué pour chaque impression.


----------



## flotow (15 Juin 2014)

Tu peux sauvegarder ton pré-réglage pour l'utiliser automatiquement la fois suivante !


----------

